# All Slavic languages: sell like hot cakes



## Encolpius

Hello, if something goes or sells like hot cakes it sells quickly and or in great number. What (interesting) idiom do you use in your language? Thanks. 

*Czech*: jít na dračku [dračka...hm]
*Polish*: iść jak woda [you understand that]


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian

като топъл хляб - like warm bread


----------



## Thomas1

Polish has also got a closer equivalent (in terms of origin) to the English "sell like hot cakes":
_sprzedawać się/rozchodzić się jak świeże/ciepłe bułeczki_ (literally: sell itself/spread itself like fresh/warm buns)


----------



## Azori

Slovak:
*
ísť na dračku / byť na dračku* (dračka = rush, haste)
*ísť na odbyt / mať odbyt / ísť dobre na odbyt* (odbyt = sales, marketing)
*ísť / predávať sa ako teplé rožky* (like warm bread rolls), *ako teplé žemle* (like warm buns), *ako teplé koláče* (like warm cakes), *ako teplé párky* (like warm frankfurters), *ako na bežiacom páse* (like on a conveyor belt) - Google gives results for all these...


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
kupić coś/pójść/sprzedać (się) na pniu (literally: buy something/go/sell (itself) on the trunk/stump) 



Azori said:


> [...]*ísť na odbyt / mať odbyt / ísť dobre na odbyt* (odbyt = sales, marketing)[...]


From our Polish perspective, this is interesting. In Polish "odbyt" means "anus".


----------



## backapalanka

BCS: Prodaje se k'o ludo?


----------



## Irbis

In Slovenian: prodajati se kot vroče žemlje (sell like hot (bread) rolls)
or: iti za med (go for honey)


----------



## Saluton

Russian: как горячие пирожки (like hot small pies) but we would usually use verbs like расхватывать (snatch away), разлетаться ("fly" away) here, rather than продаваться (sell).


----------



## bigic

In Serbian, the expression "ide kao alva" is also commonly used.


----------



## nimak

bigic said:


> In Serbian, the expression "ide kao alva" is also commonly used.



It is the most common in *Macedonian* too.

*како*/*'ко алва* (kako/'ko alva) lit. "_like __halva_"


----------

